# 58 Years Ago Today



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2021)

Robert, aka 

 tx smoker
, came into the world. Happy birthday fella, here's wishing you many more to come! I here there's a football game today to celebrate the occasion!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Happy birthday fella,



Thanks buddy!! I appreciate it and just enjoying a nice quiet, subdued day with Tracy...cutting tree limbs, power washing the pool, and eating chili that's been cooking for two days. 'Bout time to pop the top on a few (dozen) cold ones.



sawhorseray said:


> I here there's a football game today to celebrate the occasion!



You know, you're the second person who's told me that    I might just have to check it out. Football goes well with beer and chili.  GO CHIEFS!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy birthday sir. Hope it’s a great day for ya.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert!

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday you filthy animal!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy birthday Robert! We share the same month.......not the same year lmao


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert!  Hope ya enjoy your day buddy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

Hot Dang! 58 years old. Didn't realize I was 8 month older than you. Have a great day and have a Happy Birthday...JJ


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy B-day Robert! 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy birthday Robert! Yep, better get on them beers!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy B-Day Robert!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Robert!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert!!!
Super Bowl is Late this year. It's usually on or about Bear Jr's Birthday, on Jan 31. ❄☃❄ 

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert you are only 20 years behind me.     

Warren


----------



## Blues1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 7, 2021)

HBD TXS and many more !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow Robert, you really are getting Old.
I just noticed you're 9 years older than Bear Jr!!!!  LOL

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday ! 
Hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Happy birthday sir. Hope it’s a great day for ya.





5GRILLZNTN said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!



Thanks guys!! I really appreciate it.



Steve H said:


> Happy Birthday you filthy animal!



Not to day I'm not filthy. Yesterday was bath day. Maybe next Friday this would be accurate   

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 7, 2021)

Here's hoping it was a great day for you Robert.
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Happy birthday Robert! We share the same month.......not the same year lmao



Thanks Jake. So...how much older are you than me?   



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Happy Birthday Robert! Hope ya enjoy your day buddy!



Very much appreciate it Justin.



chef jimmyj said:


> Hot Dang! 58 years old. Didn't realize I was 8 month older than you. Have a great day and have a Happy Birthday...JJ



Damn Jimmy...you don't sound so old in your responses  Appreciate it buddy

Robert


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2021)

You are almost older than dirt !!!  Hang in there...  

Dave


----------



## robrpb (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert.

Rob


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Happy B-day Robert!



Very much appreciate it Jim.



Brokenhandle said:


> Happy birthday Robert! Yep, better get on them beers!



Thanks so much Ryan.



indaswamp said:


> Happy B-Day Robert!



Thank you Keith!! 



73saint said:


> Happy Birthday, Robert!



Very much appreciated sir.

Robert


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Robert!

Wish I was 58 ... lot fewer aches and pains a few years ago.


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert! Here’s to many more and hopefully that football game puts on a good show for you!! Maybe they’ll sing happy birthday to you during the halftime show?


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!!!
> Super Bowl is Late this year. It's usually on or about Bear Jr's Birthday, on Jan 31



Thank you John. I could be wrong but I seem to remember the SB being early February but I could be wrong. Not  much into football any more since I can't see my team play. It's kinda gone by the wayside for me.



HalfSmoked said:


> Happy Birthday Robert you are only 20 years behind me



Appreciate it Warren. All I can say (hope?) is that I have 20 more years of great stuff to look forward to.



Blues1 said:


> Happy Birthday Robert!



Thank you sir!!



crazymoon said:


> HBD TXS and many more !



Appreciate it. Hope for lots of good years for lots of good folks here.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 7, 2021)

happy  birthday Robert,


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert.  Here are two steins to get your celebration started! 
John


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Robert! Wish you Siberian health and many-many nice smokes!!!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 7, 2021)

Happy Happy Birthday Robert !


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 8, 2021)

Happy belated Birthday Robert!  Hope you had a great day.  I'll be turning the big 60 this year, so you'll understand if I have no sympathy for anyone younger, lol.  What's weird to me, I'm just getting used to being in my 50's now.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2021)

Happy Birthday Robert!!  you beat me be a few, but not many.  Cheer to many happy returns!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2021)

That there is hilarious!   

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 8, 2021)

Happy B-day Robert.
Sorry for being a day late.

Stu


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 8, 2021)

Missed this yesterday.
Hope you birthday was better than the Chiefs ... uh appearance.

2 more years and replacement parts required, but not available.


----------

